# Angelschein verlängern????



## Roland160383 (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo ans Forum,
also ich habe folgendes Problem. Wie in meiner Vorstellung geschrieben habe ich seit ungefähr drei Jahren keine Angel mehr angefasst und will jetzt wieder anfangen. Problem!! Mein Angelschein gemacht hier in Rheinland-Pfalz wurde die letzten drei Jahre auch nicht verlängert weil ich nicht hier war. Kann ich den jetzt einfach verlängern oder weil ich glaube ihn nicht mehr zu finden gegebenenfalls neu ausstellen lassen?????

Danke im Voraus


----------



## feedex (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein verlängern????*

Wenn Du das Prüfungszeugnis noch hast - dann dürfte das kein Problem sein!

Ich habe kürzlich erst (allerdings in Niedersachsen) einen Schein neu ausstellen lassen, der 1998 abgelaufen war...:q


----------



## fish4fun (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein verlängern????*

Wenn Du nett bei der ausstellenden Behörde nachfragst geht das auch noch nach zehn Jahren. Zur Not noch irgendwelche Leute benennen die mit Dir den Schein gemacht haben. Bei mir hat es ohne funktioniert.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Fotomanni (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein verlängern????*

Einfach mal bei der unteren Fischereibhörde (üblicherweise das Ordnungsamt) nachfragen. Ich habe meinen Fischereischein vor zwei Wochen neu abgeholt und dabei hat mir der Beamte gesagt, ich hätte den auch ohne Fischerprüfung bekommen weil ich schonmal einen Fischereischein hatte. Und das ist 30 Jahre her. Ich müßte nur ungefähr wissen in welchem Jahr und natürlich wo der ausgestellt wurde. 

Ist so hier in Hessen aber warum sollte das bei Dir anders sein. Zumindest eine Nachfrage lohnt sich allemal.


----------



## Mozzer (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein verlängern????*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du das Prüfungszeugnis noch hast - dann dürfte das kein Problem sein!
> 
> Ich habe kürzlich erst (allerdings in Niedersachsen) einen Schein neu ausstellen lassen, der 1998 abgelaufen war...:q




den niedersachsen wird das ziemlich latte sein, wann und ob der abgelaufen war. denn dort werden die scheine unbefirstet, also lebenslang #6, wie der führerschein vergeben.


----------



## Roland160383 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelschein verlängern????*

Danke für eure Antworten, heute habe ich es endlich geschafft. Bin wieder im Besitz eines Angelscheins und am Samstag geht es wieder los


----------

